# Sherwin Williams Cement-Plex 875



## Matt3o3 (Nov 10, 2009)

Has anyone successfully sprayed sherwin williams cement-plex 875? I have attempted it on one job previously with a king 45:1 pump and a texture sprayer however the stuff is soo heavy that these pumps cant move it. The 2 component system consists of part A roughly 4 gallons, and part B that is 18lbs of cement. It is a real pain to have to roll it on. I would prefer to spray it and back roll it, however I cant find a pump that will move this stuff. The data sheet is available at:

http://www.paintdocs.com/webmsds/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&doctype=PDS&lang=E&prodno=B42W200

It quotes:

Airless Spray
Pump..............................Heavy Duty Texture Pump
Hose...............................3/8" ID
Tip ...................................025" - .027"
Reduction .......................As needed up to 6% by volume

I will be top coating with Duraplate 235 epoxy, so an alternative block filler is not acceptable. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What kinda sprayer do ya have?
Never mind I see


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I've never seen or heard of that pump


----------



## Matt3o3 (Nov 10, 2009)

The texture sprayer I dont recall the exact make/model because I borrowed it from a drywaller friend of mine.

The other one I tried was the Graco King Extreme 45:1, with a tag-a-long air compressor.
http://www.u-riant.com/pdf/Xtreme Brochure.pdf


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

King pump = old monster pump that sand blaster like to use with there compessors. Haven't seen one in years but I know I saw one at a SW truck sell within the last 15 years God now I am starting to feel OLD


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ohhhhh! That's why I don't know that pump. I'm not old yet. 
After he posted the make I was able to see the pics of them. I recognize them but never played with one. The big pump I remember is the big red BOSS


----------



## Cropduster (Dec 14, 2009)

Cement plex is sprayable, just got done with a 500 gallon job and used a medium size pump. Yes it is much thicker, but dont see the need of a texture sprayer.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

Matt3o3 said:


> The texture sprayer I dont recall the exact make/model because I borrowed it from a drywaller friend of mine.
> 
> The other one I tried was the Graco King Extreme 45:1, with a tag-a-long air compressor.
> http://www.u-riant.com/pdf/Xtreme Brochure.pdf


You must have helped that drywaller move a body or something. "Hey man, I need an airless to spray some CEMENT. Nah, I don't want to use mine let me try yours out." lol


----------

